# Are artem sailcloth straps that good ?



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

I currently only have 1 black sailcloth style strap that is nice but maybe a little thin. The hardware is nice though its from zuludiver.
Online on instagram etc keep seeing pics of Artem sailcloth and they look amazing and much thicker.
They are a lot more expensive and and a lot for a strap.
My question is are they worth the money or is it these amazing well done photos of macro shots and nice watches that make them seem better than what they really are ?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

When I was looking to replace the OEM sailcloth on my Blancpain I was ready to cough up OEM money, but figured I would give Artem a try first. First impressions were very positive, Artem Sailcloth Strap Review & Comparison Against..., and after owning it now for about a year I can say with certainty, they are worth it to me.


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

I bought one recently off ebay but sold it on soon after. The quality of the strap is excellent but I found the clasp was too short for the thickness of the strap so it stuck out. I understand that they have resolved this now so if you buy new, shouldn't be a problem. They have also just released an upgraded version with a deployant clasp. Not seen in the flesh but does look impressive but even more expensive! 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Yes they are.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes, they are very nice for the money. I can't speak for the deployants, however.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Both strap and the deployant are worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Nitsab (Jan 27, 2021)

Have never understood the value of sailcloth (or canvas) straps backed with leather, kinda defeats the purpose, no? What am I missing?


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

yes they are, i have mine 6 months now and i love it. i changed the buckle with an omega one as i always do with straps. i like branded buckles on all my straps.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Nitsab said:


> Have never understood the value of sailcloth (or canvas) straps backed with leather, kinda defeats the purpose, no? What am I missing?


I believe they are lined with a proprietary material and have no leather for a 100% waterproof experience.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Agree. Not the cheapest out there, but IMHO, certainly worth the price.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Nitsab said:


> Have never understood the value of sailcloth (or canvas) straps backed with leather, kinda defeats the purpose, no? What am I missing?


The Artem has rubber lining. Some textile/canvas can be particularly coarse, so leather lining can improve comfort; not everyone uses them for aquatic activities.


----------

